# Poplar logs



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

A tree trimmer just gave me fifteen 8' poplar logs. I have a solor kiln about ready, wire the fans up and ready. Any advice on this wood. I hope to let it be for awhile. Have oak and walnut want to get dryed first. Anchorseal the ends and get to it when I can is my plan.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I left some walnut logs till later. Sorry I did. They cracked real bad. The ends were protected, too. Should have milled them green, stickered 'em and let 'em set out side. 
Daren, what say you?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Gene, they must've lain a long long time. Walnut generally keeps real well in log form.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Just 2 years before they split. 
The reason they were still un cut is that they were big limbs and very crooked. I was going to saw them shorter and slice them. Still will, to see what I can salvage.


----------

